
Experian Data Breach Affects 15 Million T-Mobile Customers - glitcher
http://www.t-mobile.com/landing/experian-data-breach?clickid=Q5k0Ql3YCzvXVLxyOdwooSyIUkXRSjSqX10zxg0&iradid=189313&cmpid=WTR_AF_189313&irpid=10078&irgwc=1&clickid=wjqyZxzdDzY4Qh317IzUUQ%3AUUkXRjuzdwXF4ww0&iradid=187812&cmpid=WTR_AF_187812&irpid=27795&irgwc=1
======
glitcher
They are offering free credit monitoring through www.protectmyid.com. I think
I signed up with T-Mobile right around the beginning of the timespan of the
breach, but I'm hesitant to sign up for yet another service that has all of my
information.

Does anyone have any experience with these types of credit monitoring services
and perhaps have an opinion to share?

